# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Дополнительный антиспам-фильтр к почтовому серверу MDaemon

## Синауридзе Александр

Здравствуйте!
Вот нашел очень интересный ресурс http://www.spambeat.ru. Это дополнительный антиспам-фильтр к почтовому серверу MDaemon. На сайте есть описание технологии, ограничений и описание процедуры установки. Может пригодится тем кто использует программу MDaemon. Для скачки идите сюда http://www.spambeat.ru/download.html. Также кто скачал и попробовал это в действии оставляем свои комментарии в данной теме. :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

